# clover type



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

I would like to plant some clover for my future bee hives. 

What types of clover are best for bees, and which are not?

Does clover require a period of time before the bees can harvest the pollen?

Thanks,
GO


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

most any of the bloombing varietys attract lots of bees, the dutch white clover that grows low to the ground and Alfalfa work great, have not had alot of experiance with the red yellow and white taller varietys but i would guess they work good too, depending on where you want to plant it, and what you may use the area for other than Bee food, if your planning your lawn area then go with the duch white that only gets a few inches tall, let it bloom and then as the flowers start to turn brown, mow it off and it will bloom again, 
Alfalfa will bloom alot too, hay fields of alfalfa can be cut 3-4 or more times a year, and usually they are cut about the time it starts to bloom or a little later


----------



## btai (Mar 3, 2006)

If I recall correctly, the bees cannot reach the nectar in red clover. Or was it crimson clover? I can never remember which is which.


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

I think a local bee keeper told me the tall red clover is the variety that the bees can't reach the pollen. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## btai (Mar 3, 2006)

I think the best producing clover is typically the white or yellow sweet clover which actually is a member of the pea family. I have the dutch white clover in my yard and my bees work it occasionally, but it's not a large enough patch to really interest them. I've not seen them work it for pollen though, mainly nectar. The small ground plants I see them work for pollen are dandelions(2nd tier in The Hive and the Honeybee - very nutritious pollen) and broadleaf plantains. I can't speak for the pollen in sweet clover though since I have none.


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is an interesting site with a lot of information about which plants bees like for collecting nectar and/or pollen:

http://gears.tucson.ars.ag.gov/book/


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

My bees ignored landino clover last summer. Too bad, cause its one they recommend to use for pastured poultry. I planted alsike this year.


----------



## renee7 (Mar 15, 2003)

My pasture is mostly orchard grass. there's no animals on it at present. 
Would I be wasting seed, if I went out after a good rain and scattered White or sweet clover seed on the grass?


----------

